# wooden hamster wheel please dont buy!!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I bought a lovely wooden hamster wheel from zooplus for my hamster and it made his feet bleed  i was absolutely horrified in the morning to see little blood paw prints, his back feet had a couple of sore bits that had bled, i couldnt believe it. He's back with his plastic one now and his feet are healing up nicely but im really cross!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I looked at that one yesterday (it does l*ook* really nice) then I decided on the Wodent wheel, have you contacted zooplus as they should stop selling them, is your hammie ok now?


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

You should definitely contact the company to let them know, as thats awful for that to happen. They should withdraw it from shops etc.


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree, contact the company and have them withdraw thr product. If they get shirty with you, use the phrase "It's not fit for the purpose advertised." Apparently that is a legal phrase and it should scare them a little. Say if they don't withdraw it you will send them the vet bills!

I hope your critter gets better soon.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope your hammie is feeling a lot better soon. As everyone else has advised I would contact the company involved. Even if it stops another hammie owner going through the same it's worth it.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's awful! Poor hammy, hope he's feeling better soon. You should definately contact ZooPlus. I always avoid wooden products. Plastic is so much safer and easier to keep clean!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Aww poor hamster....I think i've seen the wooden wheel before, it looks a really good idea and I actually considered it (for if and when I get my hamster) but now that i've heard this, i'll definately be giving it a miss!

Definately get onto Zooplus and get the wheel off the shelves, we dont want more injured hammies! Glad to hear yours is getting better


----------

